# Does God Really Desire to Save the Reprobate?



## Mayflower (Sep 5, 2007)

*Does God Really Desire to Save the Reprobate? *
*by Rev. Angus Stewart*

http://www.cprf.co.uk/articles/doesGoddesire.htm


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 6, 2007)

They are very good


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 6, 2007)

He doesn't get it.

Read this:

http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/TwoWills.htm


----------



## Israelite (Sep 6, 2007)

Job 23:13 
But he [is] in one [mind], and who can turn him? and [what] his soul desireth, even [that] he doeth.


----------



## AV1611 (Sep 6, 2007)

C. Matthew McMahon said:


> He doesn't get it.
> 
> Read this:
> 
> http://www.puritanpublications.com/Books/TwoWills.htm



Whilst I respect you brother I do not agree with you on this


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Sep 6, 2007)

Its not a theological problem.

Its a hermeneutical problem.

Get Two Wills if you haven't read it.


----------



## JM (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you mean like this:


----------



## elnwood (Sep 6, 2007)

Nice diagram. Can you turn it 90 degrees? And where is it from?


----------



## JM (Sep 6, 2007)

I can't turn, sorry, I tried twice and got the same result. You can download it and turn it.

I think I was given it by some Amyraldians a while back.


----------

